# Curved penis reason for circumcision?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Without using names, I am on an e-mail list for adoption and I asked whether boys from that region are generally circumcized. The answer was no thank goodness! But a few people said they HAD to have it done once the child was home. One person that the foreskin was too little on one side and too much on the other side and that it was causing his penis to be curved and that it just would have gottne worse as he got older so they got him circumcized, at 4 years of age. Does this sound off to anyone else? That seems like a very odd reason to circumcize IMHO. Another person said they got their adopted son circumcized because they were repairing a hernia so they did it at the same time and that their 83 year old uncle was having one done at the same time for repeated bladder infections. Do people really beleive these reasons to circumcize?


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

In a word, yes. Especially here in America, this normal and natural part of the human anatomy has gained a bad reputation. This is because of the medical profession in the first 3/4 of the 20th century. They operated on myth and pseudo science and refused to give it up. They used science that had no basis in science. It's like the old rumor that if you pluck a hair, two will grow back in it's place. Many people still believe this. If it were true, we would have a simple and sure-fire cure for baldness. It just ain't so! It's also true of almost all of the myths about the foreskin. They just ain't true.

Unfortunately, the rank and file of the medical profession believed all of them and many still believe them. The medical profession is not nearly as progressive as we would like to think they are and they stubbornly cling to their old myths and ways. A doctor is no smarter or logical than the average person you see walking down the street. For instance, it was first proven that a lumpectomy with followup treatment was just as effective as radical mastectomy in the 1920's. However, physicians are still doing many radical mastectomies regardless of this research that has been repeated many times since then.

Let's look at these "reasons" for these circumcisions. First is curvature of the penis. This is a anomaly of the internal structure of the penis. The foreskin is loose over the glans and can not cause this curvature. That's like saying a deformed ear is causing the head to warp. While the head may be misshapen, the ear has nothing to do with it. That's easy for us to see but for some reason, the foreskin gets implicated for any penis problem and that's not so obvious to us or to doctors. The misshapen ear is a part of the defect that also caused the head to be misshapen and the misshapen foreskin is a part of the problem in the structure of the penis, not the foreskin. They are getting the cart before the horse.

The hernia operation had nothing to do with the foreskin. They simply wanted the child to have an elective circumcision and the hernia operation was an opportune time and justification. If that child ever wants to go back to his homeland, he will most likely be an oddity among his own people.

The elderly uncle had a problem unrelated to the foreskin. This makes no more sense than the outer ear causing ear aches. It also makes no more sense cutting off the foreskin to cure a bladder infection than it does cutting off the outer ear to cure an ear ache. The plain and simple fact is that the doctor's diagnostical skills were severely lacking and he was shooting in the dark at a problem that had him stumped. He never properly and accurately diagnosed the problem and lacking the knowledge and skills to properly identify it, he fell back on the myth that the foreskin is a naturally problematic structure of the human body. I suspect this elderly man had continued bladder infections after the circumcision if he lived long enough and the circumcision was for nothing.

So, yes, these people do believe these things. The doctors believe them. There are a precious few people who can think in a logical and methodical manner to come to correct conclusions every time. You have to look no further than the two men competing to run our nation for the next four years. Both of these men have made serious errors in judgment in their life. If they had not, there would be no discussion of who would be our next president. It would be a foregone conclusion. One would be clearly superior. These are the best and brightest the greatest nation on earth has to offer. We can't reasonably expect more from lesser individuals.

Frank


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

The curved thing sounds like Chordee, but I understand that's pretty rare.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW I dated a guy who had a curved penis and he was circed. Sounds totally bogus to me. I'm sure someone told them that though.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Frank---

Can't circumcision actually CAUSE penis curvature?

Jen


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

The short answer is "definitely yes." However, there are also definitely conditions and defects that can cause curvature unrelated to circumcision because there are intact men who have this curvature.

A man's full penile structure is partly buried inside the body and goes to near his anus. Just above the scrotal sac, there is a tethering mechanism that holds it inside the body up to that point and then it anchors at the pubic bone and extends down the penis towards the glans. It's this tethering mechanism that pulls the flaccid penis inward toward he body especially in cold conditions. An aggressive circumcision can get into this tethering mechanism and cause a shortening which can cause buried penis syndrome and if the circumcision is not symetrical, can cause the penis to veer to one side, up or down.

Unless there are obvious signs that the circumcision is to blame though, it is difficult to say whether it was from the circumcision or from a birth defect. One of those signs would be an asymetrical circumcision scar.

Frank


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunflower_mommy*
Frank---

Can't circumcision actually CAUSE penis curvature?

Jen

I actually did feel that his circ had caused this one. I could be wrong but that's what it looked like to my untrained 20 year old eye. :LOL


----------

